# gateway mx8738



## sebringtwin (Mar 21, 2009)

:upset:I had to recover computer. everything loaded, but MASS STORAGE CONTROLLER for mx8738. device manager says it is in other devices.. I did chat with gateway and they couldn't help. I am hoping you can. sebringtwin


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
This is your Media Card reader
Go here and install the driver for your Media Card:
http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/search.asp?param=mx8738&st=kw

Hope this helps,
Bill


----------

